# Subcool's In Depth Bubble Thread



## subcool

This will be my next thread here at MP and I think you will love it.
Before I get down to business a little teaser 

So who wants to know how to make a product this pure?

Stay tuned for one of my favorite threads

The Bubble Making will start after I sleep


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*That's making me cough just looking at it. :hubba: *


----------



## Mutt

WOW been outa tha loupe a lil...welcome subcool 
Glad to have ya about :48:
I know TBG is a fan of yours..here hold this... :48:


----------



## subcool

Water Hash or Bubble as its known as by almost any grower is one of the real rare pleasures of the hobby. When made properly from 100% Organic high grade Cannabis the results are simply amazing.​
​​I have a unique method that produces amazing quality Bubble that requires little more than a small set of Bubble Bags and a steel spoon and a few tall one gallon buckets.​ We take the 1 gallon bags and add a layer of ice thats been crushed using a hammer handle to produce lots of sharp angles.
Then we add about 3 of sugar leaf, meaning encrusted waste only no fans or crap and use fresh wet frozen weed! A big part of the quality is how you collect and process your trim. A good trick is to allow your trim to set out over night before freezing loosely in freezer bags.​
This reduces the volume and allows more leaf to be stirred at once.​ Add a second later of ice, more weed then top off with Ice lots of rough shaped ice. Top off with water leaving about 1 from top of bucket.
Place in the fridge for about 30 minutes.​ After the mix sits and is really cold remove place in sink and start stirring in a motion so that the stuff on bottom comes to top and the ice and water agitates to the bottom. The roundy roundy will come later but at first concentrate on moving the mix in a up to down motion as the trichomes break off and pass the screen they will naturally fall into the bottom of the bucket. As the ice breaks apart and you get more room you can increase the stirring action and really whip it up. This takes 6-8 minutes and it took a few batches before I could do it the entire time without a small break but you get used to it.​
​  Stir Stir Stir for 5 minutes picking up speed, it will be foaming and this is when I shift into turbo stir really buffeting the mix around to maximize production.


When making multiple batches I just load the next as I press the last batch out.
I even re use the water and we save the left over leaf to use in butter making. Some people run there trim twice but the product you see in the finished pictures is what Im after and nothing else!



[FONT=&quot]Once the mix is stirred well I again allow it to sit for like 20 minutes and then I simply drain each bag starting with the 240.
The Clean Trichome latent water is then poured through the 120 bag. This is strained and folded into a triangle so the resin heads collect in one corner[/FONT]​


----------



## subcool

The green water is then poured through the 73 Ui bag and the same process is repeated. Once more with the 25 Ui bag and then we collect the payoff with a spoon and place onto the pressing screen provided with the bags I desperately need a new one of these. Bubbleman?



  So scooping it out and onto the screen we close the wet sand inside and press out the water with a paper towel. Once its really dry into the freezer it goes for about 30 minutes this allows easy removal from the pressing screen.



[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## subcool

[FONT=&quot]Now comes the fun part when we see what was made and start the drying process[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

I use wax paper even though Bubbleman prefers unpressed sand like hash to dry first. Since were making very small amounts I feel this works fine for us and it drys so fast theres no worry of spoiling. I am generally to the dry and pealing stage in just 2-3 days.

 Now for the Hash Art


----------



## subcool

Now for the Hash Art
    After another day passes these shapes fully dry out and can be crumbled into what I prefer to smoke above all other things.
  [FONT=&quot]There is nothing like the taste of clean Trichomes

[/FONT]  It doesnt hurt to start with great genetics and all of this amazing hash was made using our Hash Hybrids like Vortex and Space Queen. Some plants simply produce larger resin heads and produce large amounts of Trichome heads to be collected as Bubble.
  Since we are Hash heads we tend to work with some pretty resinous gear.


----------



## subcool

Ready to see some crazy things?

All made with Hash :hubba:


----------



## subcool

Hash made from Tinybomb is incredibly pure and gooey and one of my favorites. It has the cleanest burn of any of our resin producing plants.


----------



## subcool

I have lots more pics to show you guys but I have to get to work now so feel free to ask anything you want about the process and if you have your own tips or tricks please add em up!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*This has to be one of the best if not the best Bubble Hash thread ever. Nice and easy step by step process with pictures of course.   Tell ya what the next thing on the Grunt's list to get is some Bubble Bags.   Thank you Subcool for this killer thread. :aok: Hopefully this time next month will be showing off some of our own Hash turds.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Gotta couple questions: :hubba: *
*Do you cure your bubble hash at all?*
*Is there much of a difference in taste after you cure? *
*Also how come that one batch is so green? *


----------



## Dadgumit

Fantastic thread subcool - I can't wait to learn more!  This is something that I've wanted to hone my skills at.  Like TBG said thoogh, why is that one batch so green?  

Thanks again for the info and wake up already! (lol)


----------



## IllusionalFate

What's the difference between bubble hash and simply pressing kief collected from a fine screen (blonde hash)?


----------



## subcool

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Gotta couple questions: :hubba: *
> *Do you cure your bubble hash at all?*
> *Is there much of a difference in taste after you cure? *
> *Also how come that one batch is so green? *



I prefer the crumble very fresh and it dosn't stay around long enough to get cured.
I think it smokes smoother freshly dried

The one batch was made with Jacks Cleaner and it has a very green hue to the trichomes.
Shortly after the iar hit it it tanned to a sand color.

Sub


----------



## Prodigious Puff

Thank you for the how to subcool, it was very informative. After looking at the last pic in post #7 of the crumbled hash, I'm left wondering how do you smoke that? 1.Do you sprinkle it in a bowl of weed, and then smoke a hash/weed mix? If so, how much do you usually sprinkle on? Or, is there a pipe screen with small enough holes that you could sprinkle the crumble on and then smoke? OR do you press the crumble and then smoke like regular pressed hash? If so, what is your preferred method of pressing the crumble. If anyone could help me out, I'd really appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## subcool

If its made correctly it will do what we call full dome. This means it will fully melt and bubble then disapear.
Anything left on the screen is contaminants


----------



## subcool

Here are some close ups I shot of some melting


----------



## Prodigious Puff

Very nice pictures you have there subcool. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## Roken

Killer shots Sub, a pleasure to be a part of this number!.  I have never seen such a light color on a finish'd bubblebag product.  I would really like to know what you do different to obtain such a pure look. Tinybomb must be one hell of a plant man!!.  Any detailed tips would be awsome to use in my next bubble bag run, i can achieve a light brown but never such as pure and white as your hash.  Thank's for the detailed shot's Sub!!  Peace and love!!!!
 Roken


----------



## subcool

The main difference is the time I stir it and the genetics I use.
I work with strains that have very large trichomes and the big thing is dont over work the mixing.
use fresh frozen leaf for sure.

Here are some of the key things I feel I do a bit different.
1. I only use fresh, wet, frozen sugar leaf. I use only plant matter that is encrusted in resin we toss all fan leaves etc. For best results include as much fluff(Encrusted lower popcorn buds) in with the trim.
2.	I use a slotted spoon and hand stir for a maximum of 15 minutes. 8-10 minute batches are even better and higher quality.
3.	Make sure to use bagged ice thats broken into smaller pieces or flakes this will break off more heads.
4. Make smaller batches over larger ones. I prefer the 1 gallon bubble bags as I can place the ice water and weed mix in the refrigerator to pre chill. The colder the better.


----------



## subcool

I made this hash for a buddy that came to Visit a pig farmer he hasn't stopped talking about it yet..


----------



## subcool

Shades of sand and gold


----------



## subcool

I leave you with Tiny Bubble 
yes I like hash!

Sub


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Hey Subcool do you remember the blonde and black hash that you could get back in the 80's for like $10 a gram i think it was. Anyway we use to smoke it under a glass with a needle. You know hash under glass. It's been so long since we've smoked any but i don't ever remember it melting on the pin. Just turning to ash after it was gone. Might be a dumb question but do you know why that is? :confused2: *


----------



## subcool

I deff remember and I taught the dutch that trick
Brandy sniffer and a straw 

The reason it didn't melt was impurities 

Sub


----------



## KGB30

Makes me want to go to the club> Thanks

KGB


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*As good as that stuff was imagine if all the impurities were gone.  *


			
				subcool said:
			
		

> The reason it didn't melt was impurities
> 
> Sub


----------



## Timmyjg6

Nice, so where is the cheapest place to purchase a bubble bad kit, or should i just purchase them from there web site??? And should i tough it and get the 8 bag kit or will the 4 bag be moor than enough i would rather get moor in quantity than moor in quality... Thanks..


----------



## original sinner

hey subcool its awesome your a member here you are one of m,y idols. its because i got to taste some of you and mz jills space queen. that i turned into a conniseaur of the finest weeds around. and it was a linch pin in my decision to start growing my own. i grow some nice weed but am no match for your skills. anyway true genetics are hard to find these days. great looking hash too. i look forward to seeing you around the site


----------



## Driphuse

Looks a bit like Gumby hash to me.
I plan on using the gumby method for the first time with my new grow. see how it goes 

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro_-Y7wQqYo
btw, very artistic of you... I feel like eating'em all!


----------



## HMGanja

:holysheep:  I dont even think I could smoke that!  I would not know how to act.  I can see it now:  Hysteria for an hour and a half! :rofl: One thing though; How the HECK did you make that tiny smoke ring in one of those close up pics of the screen you were holding!?  That is one crazy pic dude!
  And thanks for the how to.  I have been wanting to make some bubble ever since I tried some the first time.  It was NOTHING like yours though.  Dark brown and really didnt taste that great.  But man was I :fly:


----------



## lorenzo

:holysheep: That is some awesome hash! Keep it up.:headbang:


----------



## red_ss

FANTASTIC man.. you should open your own bakery buddy


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz

Dident turn out nerely as nice as yours but i thought if it was okay, id throw in some of mines too!

I dont have pretty art or anything, and its mixed quality, But it smokes just fine! hahahaha 

By the way! looks delicious! You're a true all star for that!


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz

and i see this thread was really old, but i just now got to it! its nice to reopen an old file and check out what went on eh?!!? hahaha


----------



## I Eat Valium

You obviously know what you are doing man! I call it "Clear Dome". 
And I am talking about lighting it up, watching it bubble up, and then
it dries with smoke still trapped in the dry bubbles... CLEAR DOME!!
The two tricks for sure are, the FRESH FROZEN RESINOUS material, 
and MIXING BY HAND!!!! If you use a blender or a drill, you DESTROY 
the product. If you run the leaves twice, you DESTROY the product.
The only difference in the way I do it and the way you do it is that I 
use a toilet plunger to mix, and I use 32 gallon bags. Sour Diesel and
Juicy Fruit have both proven to produce clear dome bubble. 
 You should all listen to this guy, he knows what he's doin, and he's on 
a whole other level with this stuff. This is easily the best post I've seen
online about hash making. Subcool has given out the secret to making 
the finest hash in the world.


----------



## pajero

please help where can i get bubble bags from i live in queensland australia hardware does not know what i mean when asked for bubble bags......any help would be appreciated ...xxxxxxx pajero


----------



## Hick

hXXp://www.bubblebag-australia.net/


----------



## IKILL3RI

Excellent thread been looking for a thread like this with step by step instructions, Let me tell you that this thread its very detailed on how to make hash. Really easy to follow and due, I don't know about due.... but its simple to follow. Ill give it a try.


----------



## Newbud

Wow! Looks like i got another thing to buy when i can lol.
Proper bubble bag set up not cheap but i'm thinking could be worth it lol.
Chears for the info


----------



## BuddyLuv

Worth every penny.


----------



## zipflip

this thread musta slipped by me some how when it forst posted. but either way i still got to enjoy the picture show, thanks subcool.  that was, well...   "cool"  lol  no pun intended


----------



## ninjabb4

Thanks for this information.. I'll have to try it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  subcool...Just got my bubble bags from ebay...cant wait for the First harvest here..gonna give this a stir..Thanks man


----------



## moaky

my bags are clogging.  especially the 25.  what do you recomend cleaning it with?  i ready soapy water and a light scrub brush.  
also you said you fold the bag into a triangle?
you mean the screen part of the bag is a triangle so it is pressed and easier to extract?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

moaky said:
			
		

> my bags are clogging. especially the 25. what do you recomend cleaning it with? i ready soapy water and a light scrub brush.
> also you said you fold the bag into a triangle?
> you mean the screen part of the bag is a triangle so it is pressed and easier to extract?


 


*Subcool*  dont  come  around  much  anymore. .I  been  running  these  bags now  a  few  times...i  dont  care for  the  25..I  use it  to  smash  my  ice in..lol..I  have the  5  bag set..and  use  the  220-175-120-75...also  found  that  the  bathroom  garbage  cans  was  better  for  me  then  the  gallon  bucket....i  pull  the  bag down  the outside  and  Makes screen come  to   top  and  drain  good...i  then  scoop  out  the  Good  stuff  and  place  on  press  screen...you  can  allways  use  ISO  oil  to  clean  your  screens..or  try  turning  inside  out  and  run  HOT water  threw...anything  under  45  will  strain slow  and  seem  clogged..hope  this  helps..look  for  my  thread  soon  on  these  bags..i  got  some  Killer  Hash My  friend:lama:  with  a  few  twists  of  my  own..Until  then  take  care  and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Hick

> ...you can allways use ISO oil to clean your screens..or try turning inside out and run HOT water threw


hmm.. _"ISO oil"_.?????  I'm sure you meant ISO (isopropyl alcohol) NOT 'oil' ..  and a soft brush. 
moaky... the smaller micron bags drain slowly because they are full of collected trichomes usually, not 'plugged'. Try 'bouncing' those bags. Grab the top and roll or twist it closed, then vigorously bounce, shake it up and down. The water is able to suspend the trichomes for a second and allow the water to pass.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:yeahthat:


my  Bad...:giggle:  I heard  of  the shakeing  on the  smaller microns..and  tried  but  still didnt  get  IMO..what  was  worth  the  mess  I  made:rofl:  just  my  thaughts...these sure  are cool


----------



## Hick

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> 
> my  Bad...:giggle:  I heard  of  the shakeing  on the  smaller microns..and  tried  but  still didnt  get  IMO..what  was  worth  the  mess  I  made:rofl:  just  my  thaughts...these sure  are cool


:confused2:.. "mess"???.. I have 5 gallon bags and 'no mess'.. Do those 'knockoff' bags leak?  Bubblebags do not allow water seepage/leakage anywhere but through the silkscreens.   
What you recover in each screen is going to correlate directly to the trichome/head size, which _can_ be related to strain/type. At some point in time, the 25 micron might well be "THE" screen that produces.


----------



## subcool

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Subcool*  dont  come  around  much  anymore. .I  been  running  these  bags now  a  few  times...i  dont  care for  the  25..I  use it  to  smash  my  ice in..lol..I  have the  5  bag set..and  use  the  220-175-120-75...also  found  that  the  bathroom  garbage  cans  was  better  for  me  then  the  gallon  bucket....i  pull  the  bag down  the outside  and  Makes screen come  to   top  and  drain  good...i  then  scoop  out  the  Good  stuff  and  place  on  press  screen...you  can  allways  use  ISO  oil  to  clean  your  screens..or  try  turning  inside  out  and  run  HOT water  threw...anything  under  45  will  strain slow  and  seem  clogged..hope  this  helps..look  for  my  thread  soon  on  these  bags..i  got  some  Killer  Hash My  friend:lama:  with  a  few  twists  of  my  own..Until  then  take  care  and  be safe:bolt::bong:



Actually I do still come by I just usually read and not respond always I like to check the boards with coffee and bingers


----------



## subcool

moaky said:
			
		

> my bags are clogging.  especially the 25.  what do you recomend cleaning it with?  i ready soapy water and a light scrub brush.
> also you said you fold the bag into a triangle?
> you mean the screen part of the bag is a triangle so it is pressed and easier to extract?



People are realy bad about not cleaning there bags and it really effects the outcome.

Each time I use my backs I wash them with 93% alcohol.
I put about 2" in the bottom of my bucket and flip the bags inside out.
A gentle swishing motion clears the screens and then I just wash em well with water.
If you do this each time and even some times in between runs you buble will be purer and the bags will drain faster. The gooey stuff left inside will mold and effect the taste of your next run.

Sub


----------



## Locked

How awesome is it that just today 4u posts that subcool does not come around much anymore and then bam subcool posts... 

Big fan subcool...I hve read through all your threads on here...great info

I hve been wanting to grow your Pandoras Box...I am going to put it in my next grow...


----------



## Disco94

This will be done when my harvest comes in


----------



## Smot_poker

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQK28oRTfrY

that video has "the bubbleman" doing the toss and shake or whatever... the product looks incredible!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks  for  stopping  by  *subcool*...:48:   Great  stuff..


*Hick*....i  made  a  mess...because  Im  messy...I  didnt  close  top  bag  and  was  shakeing  in  small  container..did  a lot  of  things  wrong:giggle:  But  did  some  right  too..Im  getting  better....I  think


----------



## Hick

hee hee hee it takes a few 'runs' to catch onto all of the tricks   Subcool didn't figure it out over night either, I'm sure.  


> People are realy bad about not cleaning there bags and it really effects the outcome.
> 
> Each time I use my backs I wash them with 93% alcohol.
> I put about 2" in the bottom of my bucket and flip the bags inside out.
> A gentle swishing motion clears the screens and then I just wash em well with water.
> If you do this each time and even some times in between runs you buble will be purer and the bags will drain faster. The gooey stuff left inside will mold and effect the taste of your next run.


   I've only started cleaned mine after noticing a buildup. Now I clean them at the end of each season. Thanks for the 'tip'


----------



## 420benny

Thanks subcool for starting this thread. I have a question. I have all my trim and popcorn buds in jars. They are dry and are curing for a month now. Can I still use it for this method or should I just kief it? Somebody else asked this before and I have the same one: Can you press kief into hash and what is the difference, compared to your method?


----------



## passafire420

Roken said:
			
		

> Killer shots Sub, a pleasure to be a part of this number!.  I have never seen such a light color on a finish'd bubblebag product.  I would really like to know what you do different to obtain such a pure look. Tinybomb must be one hell of a plant man!!.  Any detailed tips would be awsome to use in my next bubble bag run, i can achieve a light brown but never such as pure and white as your hash.  Thank's for the detailed shot's Sub!!  Peace and love!!!!
> Roken



Nor have i it almost looks like meth or something


----------



## legalize_freedom

Awesome SUBCOOL!!!  Thanks man!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks  *Sub*...i  seen  those  over  Breedbay  and  must  say  They  helped  a lot..your  wording  was and  explainations  was  spot  on...but  Video  helped me...Smoke  freely  my  friend


----------



## docfishwrinkle

thx sub! merry christmas


----------



## legalize_freedom

I see it didn't take long for the links to Subcools vids to be deleted.  I'm glad I wrote them down as soon as he posted them.  I will find which notebook they are in and repost them with hxxp so that everyone can see them if it is alright, or was there some other reason that they were removed?  I don't want to waste my time typing all that stuff out if it's just going to be removed again.  Is it Okay to post them with hxxp??  Hick?  THG?


----------



## docfishwrinkle

yeah whats up wit dat? couldnt just edit them? thought thats what mods do(edit), not to take away info for our edumacation on this wonderful plant. the bay has goo tube. im sure theyre on there.


----------



## subcool

Can I not post up videos cause I have been busy making lots more whats the ruling on this?

Sub


----------



## legalize_freedom

Sub as long as you don't make them live links you should be okay, put them as hxxp instead of http, and then folks can cut and paste them and make the change really quick


----------



## subcool

Cool I got ya 

I actually have an entire Channel and Bubble making has multiple vids

check in out 

hxxp://www.youtube.com/user/subcool420


----------



## Dahova

some great soil mixing also on there. altho not much on returning mes on the tube.

but he still makes kick *** [email protected]!


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

well in two weeks, I will be getting out the bags again, after my next harvest of Oddyssey...So, will follow this process...and hopefully, as good as it has been in the past, I will make it better...
Thanks Sub....for all the good information..


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Awesome videos Subby....  Thanks!


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

I saw the posts on cleaning and clogging. I have a 6 bag set and I turn them inside out and just run water thru them and hang them to dry. I have used them quite a bit and they are almost as clean as the first day I got mine...We have a local who makes the bags. I just think she makes great bags...
I think the main and easiest trick is to clean them directly after you are done with use. The only time I have heard from other locals about bags gumming up is if they let them sit too long...after use.


----------



## legalize_freedom

I've had te same 5 bag set for like 4 yrs I think.  I agree if you clean them right after they stay nice, I also soak a washcloth in ISO and wipe them down really good, and rinse again...fully dry them before packing them away again.  Nothing compares to bubble hash IMO!

Yes thanks for the vids...and for giving Joey Weed some rep...that was nice of you!


----------



## dirtyolsouth

HIya Bubbleheads!

After watching the vids and getting some tips on technique from Subcool's hash making videos I'm pulling out the 1 gal bags this afternoon and running some batches of hash.  My close trim has really been piling up in my deep freeze for a while and I hate keeping this much trim around.  Not that I have any plans to visit the County Inn but how much would it suck to get popped for a half pound of leaf...?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bubble ON!


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

a lil off topic....for dirtyolsouth....One time, when I was harvesting, a friend stopped by and wanted the small bag of fan leaves...for smoke...We joked about her gettin pulled over in Santa Cruz County and the sheriff, (if she got pulled over) exclaiming...why do you have this? You live in SC County and you have this quality?  I have to use mine too...but no hurries or worries...let us see what you get South...!!!


----------



## Da420wn

RIGHT ON MY MAN

PEACE

 POT 

and MICRO DOT


----------



## legalize_freedom

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> HIya Bubbleheads!
> 
> After watching the vids and getting some tips on technique from Subcool's hash making videos I'm pulling out the 1 gal bags this afternoon and running some batches of hash. My close trim has really been piling up in my deep freeze for a while and I hate keeping this much trim around. Not that I have any plans to visit the County Inn but how much would it suck to get popped for a half pound of leaf...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bubble ON!


 
LOL...I have (2) 1gallon bags packed full of fresh cut Cinderella 99 x AK-47 sugar leaf, and popcorn buds....I need to get busy.  Just the scissor hash from trimming was a lung/mind expanding experience...I can't wait to run it through the bags!!!


----------



## subcool

I figure my entire collection of hash Art should be on this thread.


----------



## subcool

I make a lot of Hash and get bored


----------



## loolagigi

damn sub, can i come by?


----------



## subcool

Don't these make you want to melt some?


----------



## loolagigi

yes yes yes, that last picture is sweeeeeeeeeeaht looks like caremel.


----------



## subcool

loolagigi,
we smoke this the entire time were at Hempfest come by


----------



## subcool

When I make the statement I smoke mostly full melt I am not joking...


----------



## subcool

My Fav Full Melt its more like smoking candy than hash


----------



## subcool

Hash Sands


----------



## pcduck

subcool said:
			
		

> When I make the statement I smoke mostly full melt I am not joking...




I would like to but mine gets me to high to function properly in public dealing with people, but once I get home and get my shoes off


Great pics Sub:aok:


----------



## subcool

We have a strict drug testing policy at TGA anyone not maintaining proper THC levels are quickly melted.


----------



## pcduck

I would fit right in:aok:


----------



## loolagigi

thats funny, when and where is hempfest? im in the south east.


----------



## subcool

Seattle August 16th best party I have ever been too 4 years running


----------



## Funkfarmer

Yo, subcool. I have a question, ive made bubble quite a few times and with all different types of trim, but my hash never turns the color of yours. It usually comes out light green and after it dries it turns dark, sometimes black. Any insight ? Thanks, smoky


----------



## subcool

Your beating it to hard or to long re read the tutorial all the info is included


----------



## legalize_freedom

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> Yo, subcool. I have a question, ive made bubble quite a few times and with all different types of trim, but my hash never turns the color of yours. It usually comes out light green and after it dries it turns dark, sometimes black. Any insight ? Thanks, smoky


 
I had the same problem...watch Subs video series.  It helped my hash makeing skills tremendously!  I've been smoking the black hash for yrs...lol.  Not really they usually formed a black or dark brown "skin" and then would be tan inside...still bubbled from a couple bags, but after watching the utube vids...lets just say I'm much happier with the results.  Thanks again Sub for all your doing here!


----------



## subcool

I made this for a buddy that came to visit he took 2 hits and then a 3 hour break from smoking


----------



## subcool

If these weren't on a Hash thread would you even know what it was?


----------



## chuckdee123

great thread subcool. fantastic pics not to mention the valuable info

the 6th pic in that last post looks like a clenched fist kind of... with the thumb...see it? kinda?

thanks for the thread sub


----------



## subcool

Will it ever stop?


----------



## docfishwrinkle

post 95 reminds me of those shalacked pastries found in store displays.


----------



## legalize_freedom

subcool said:
			
		

> Will it ever stop?


 
I sure hope not!...I like how you get the rings on the ends of some of it..lol...like a coons tail.


----------



## SherwoodForest

Cool stuff!:holysheep:


----------



## starwarz

glad this made it!


----------



## Supermanglide

What's the variation among the bubble hash and merely pressing kief collected from the good screen.


----------



## happydaze

Less impurities...I've only kieffed my duff and thc-laden what nots. Ice extraction/bubble bags r apprently of  purer grade, but I love my blonde so who cares. If its hash then schmoke it! 


Have a good one,

-Happydaze


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

what up SUBCOOL? u the man of the century!  I just made some hash subcool style the best style THANKS BUD u the realest!


----------



## RALEIGHthe3RD

I must say SubCool, in a digital world of misinformation, stupid assumptions and ridiculous re-circulation of fallacies, you are an amazing exception. Your information is based on your own experiences and due diligence without making false connections or assumptions. I am very impressed. Your posts led me to this site. Very sincerely, thank you for sharing.

My first question for you is this; why is your hash so sticky and oily? When mine comes off the bags and dries is is very sandy and powdery. My understanding is that you have to rupture some trichs to get that kind of consistency. Curious as to your pressing/rolling technique. I personally enjoy the flavor and smoke of pure cured kief powder myself (from bags, just not pressed), have you tried side by side? Your thoughts?

My bag kit comes with 5 different levels of filtration; 220, 160, 120, 73 and 25 micron. I'm assuming your's is close to the same as most are. I was wondering what kind of grades/mixes you normally prefer. I normally break my first pull into A grade (120 and 73 micron) and B grade (160 and 25 micron). Mixing all four has also been decent depending of the quality of starting product.

I have also been doing up to 3 more pulls using a drill press and paint mixer attachment. It consistently yields 75%+ again more kief from these mix/pulls than I got on my first hand mix/pull (same methods you described). This product gets pressed into hash pennies for community whatever. There is a ton of hippie hash around Oregon, but nobody can believe what I produce. I had a veteran smoker argue with me that I had added salvia, mushrooms or some form of hallucinogenic with my kief, that THC was unable to have the effects that he experienced after smoking some penny hash.

A tip I've learned is to find a salad or Tupperware bowl that is the same size as the bottom of your bags. After lifting a bag out of the bucket, carefully turn the bag inside out and insert the bowl inside of the bag facing up. Now draw the bag tight across the bowl like a drum and scrape off all the trichomes. Not sure if you detailed this in your videos or not, haven't had a chance to watch them yet. Looking forward to it though.


Thanks again,

Cheers


----------



## mr_chow

subcool said:
			
		

> This will be my next thread here at MP and I think you will love it.
> Before I get down to business a little teaser
> 
> So who wants to know how to make a product this pure?
> 
> Stay tuned for one of my favorite threads
> 
> The Bubble Making will start after I sleep




think it's cool that you're on this site, man...

...see your product all over the place here in co.  gonna go back and read this thread.  i'm pretty sure i'll learn a thing or two from ya!  :hubba:


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I aint seen Subby on this site for atleast a year now...He does frequent ...Greenpassion...


take care and be safe


----------



## Locked

Yeah subby don't hang here anymore mr chow.....I grew out his JillyBean and they were okay....more taste then potency though.


----------



## kiksroks

Awesome thread and pics!

I bought some cheap bubble bags off of ebay and used this method on a few bags of trim that had been in my freezer for a while. I was blown away. Both the quantity and quality of the hash was excellent. Also this is really very easy to do, there is very little mess if you just take your time. Here is a link to the bags I bought, they worked well and seem to be well made. I encourage everybody to try it! 

hxxp://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Gallon-4-Bag-Herbal-Extracts-Bubble-Ice-Kit-5GAL?item=251006206562&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6937881018945042275


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special

How do you form the crumble into those logs? apply low level heat im guessing?


----------



## Ruffy

snow bubble is the best
itll be godbud and nuken this yr!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, I'd like to thank him too.. his video helped me my first time, surely.


----------

